# Push/Pull Technique



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello, I am in the US Army Reserves and was deployed to Iraq from 03-04.

While deployed I met a man named Chief Stock and he is an instructor for Gunsite  

He went to the range with my MCT a few times and taught us many things about accuracy.

A few things that he taught me that stuck out in my mind and really helped my accuracy with the M9:

"Marrying the thumbs" 
You would have a maximum amount of "meat" on the handgrips (none of that one hand on the grip the other on the bottom stuff)
http://www.expertvillage.com/video/29866_guns-stance-arm-hand.htm

Push/Pull - After drawing against the body and pushing the weapon forward you would apply push with the right hand and pull with the left (or vice versa for lefties). http://www.expertvillage.com/video/29867_guns-stance-push-pull.htm

These things helped my handgun accuracy a lot and I thought I would share them with you all!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I tried both techniques and there was a trmendous enhancement in my accuracy..Thanks for sharing.


----------

